# Uses for Goat Milk



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

Does goat milk make buttermilk that is as good as jersey milk? What about cheddar type cheese. I make fromage blanc, riccotta and feta which we love, but have hesitated to make cheddar as most recipes I have found are for cows milk. If anyone has any other good cheese recipes for goat milk, I would love to have them. Someone told me about a delicious goat cheese made in a gourd but I have never seen a recipe for it.


----------



## StonePark (Nov 16, 2014)

Ricki's Basic Cheese Making Kit, 8 varieties, includes specifics for goats milk. I just made the farmhouse cheddar... Didn't have wax for it so I'm hoping it ages well.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

What I do is google the specific thing I am looking for. So if I want to make cheese out of goat's milk, I google "raw goat milk cheddar cheese recipe" or substitute whatever variety of cheese I want to try. That way, instead of having to read through a hundred recipes where the person posting them used cow milk, I am directed immediately to the recipes that are relevant.

I've used goat milk to make cheddar and feta and love those. We also have Jersey cows and make cheese out of that milk as well but I like the goat milk cheese the best.


----------

